# 1000 xiancee



## doinel

Ben, débarqué sur le WRF début décembre, déjà mille posts, ça s'arrose!!!!
Et un p'tit coup de bulles ( ça mord pas les petites bulles) ou de Chablis.
Bravo.
doinel.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Drôle de nom  ... Drôle d'avatar  ... mais des réponses nombreuses et pleines de sens !

*   Félicitations !!!* ​


----------



## Nanon

Je suis bluffée ! 


> Date d'inscription: 03/12/2009


Comme quoi les chiffres ne veulent pas forcément toujours dire la même chose.
Nous attendons avec impatience de lire la suite !


----------



## xiancee

Merci merci je viens de découvrir les congrats et je dois dire que ce Forum m'a bluffé aussi : que de gens variés, cultivés, plein d'humour!!! Cela existe donc???
Merci à toute et à tous!


----------



## Nanon

Pour l'instant : à toutes et à... toutes .
Merci à toi !


----------



## Topsie

Heavens that _was _quick! Perhaps your flying saucer is really a time-machine 
*Conratulations!*


----------



## doinel

Mais c'est qu'il approche déjà les 2000!!!! Va falloir ouvrir une autre page
Avec la Time-machine de Topsie, jusqu'où va-t-il aller?


----------



## xiancee

Nice Gismos you got there!!!
Am on my way to 2000 
Will stop at 2012 for mayan end of the world....
And then go on !
Shazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## xiancee

doinel said:


> Mais c'est qu'il approche déjà les 2000!!!! Va falloir ouvrir une autre page
> Avec la Time-machine de Topsie, jusqu'où va-t-il aller?




Tu n' en est pas très loin toi même!!!


----------



## carog

Mais c'est vrai qu'il va vite, ce xiancee! On l'a vu apparaître un beau jour de décembre, en moins d'une journée il est passé de membre junior à membre senior, et maintenant il fait partie des "incontournables" du forum franco-anglais! 
(le temps d'écrire mon post, il en sera déjà à 2000, non?)


----------



## xiancee

En ce moment j'ai le temps mais ne vous inquiétez pas ca ne va pas durer! 
Merci pour vos encouragements!


----------

